# Bird ID book?



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good book for identifying mainly British birds?

Thanks,
Gayle.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Collins Bird Guide 2nd edition is a comprehensive book, of british and european birds, there are other simpler but good books around though,


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

i think the BEST and EASIEST has to be the rspb book....

theses are the ones i use...


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

The RSPB have a great collection of books to choose from and you know that any profits are going to conservation so it's a win win situation.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys, its actually for my OH. I think he'd prefer one thats illustrated with photos rather than drawings. I see the Collins british bird guide has photos, but I also think have one that has european birds could be useful as well for holidays. Annoyingly, I can't ask him because its for part of his xmas :|


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Thanks guys, its actually for my OH. I think he'd prefer one thats illustrated with photos rather than drawings. I see the Collins british bird guide has photos, but I also think have one that has european birds could be useful as well for holidays. Annoyingly, I can't ask him because its for part of his xmas :|


This is quite a bulky book and one that I shall be ordering for myself very soon but by all accounts it seems to be very thorough and uses photographs instead of drawings. The Amazon link is just for your viewing pleasure it may be cheeper  elsewhere.

RSPB Complete Birds of Britain & Europe: Amazon.co.uk: Rob Hume: Books


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I've got this book and it is very good. It isn't one you can stick in your pocket and use as a fieldguide though. Too big and bulky. But its great for checking against when you get home  I tend to take photos and then check anything I'm not sure of against the book.

Stubby


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good book for identifying mainly British birds?
> 
> ...


any buy david attenborough or chris peckam stay clear of bill oddy and jhony kingdam o ther both uslas but if its any bop's/rapters then non at all ther all verry badly inormed and defanatly stay clear of rspb books or rapters they dont no true info on bops if it hit them in the face


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

hawktrainer said:


> any buy david attenborough or chris peckam stay clear of bill oddy and jhony kingdam o ther both uslas but if its any bop's/rapters then non at all ther all verry badly inormed and defanatly stay clear of rspb books or rapters they dont no true info on bops if it hit them in the face


I know your reply wasn't aimed at me but can you please explain, in a legible fashion, what the hell you are on about?


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

fergie said:


> I know your reply wasn't aimed at me but can you please explain, in a legible fashion, what the hell you are on about?


witch bit m8/how u mean speling or the books if u mean the rspb bit just i have had numaras books buy them on birds of prey with bad infomashon on them but ya can say that about a lot of books just my thorts/expareans on them idant mean to offend u wosant aimed at u/any 1


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Without a doubt the best field guide out there is the Collins book, it's the birders bible.

Guides with photographs in are ok, but photo's are not brilliant in helping to ID birds as they only show one plumage and from one time of year (sometimes they even only show one sex!).

Also if the lighting isn't right in the photo, or the bird is at the wrong angle it can really throw you. Illustrations are definately best.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks all for your input, I decided to go for the Collins guide


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i found an awesom little book, very concise, and about as small as a collins gem but with more per page but the images are still nice and clear AND i picked it up for only 2 squids from my local garden centre :gasp: erm... ISBN 978-0-7537-1454-6


----------

